# Animal Stereotypes.



## KitsuneKit (Jul 17, 2007)

That are some animal stereotypes that the furry(scaly, avain, whatever) residence of "Fureality" might find offensive?

Here's a few off the top of my head:
All Raccoons are theives or money obsessed.
All Lizards/Dragons are mean.
All Cats are self centered.
All Walruses are British.
All Horses are fitness nuts.
All Cheethas are track and feild stars.
All Snakes are cold blooded (well, they are, I just mean the other way)
All Mice/Rats go nuts over cheese.
All Owls are Smart.
All Dogs hate all Cats hate all Mice.
Foxes are trickesters and are not to be trusted.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 17, 2007)

Who no trust foxy me? *cries* lol anyway, I can't stand stereotypical people irl...such ass holes... But the odd thing is. Thats where all the good comedy resides.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 17, 2007)

Monkeys are carefree, apathetic or attention seekers.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> Who no trust foxy me? *cries*


I don't know people don't seem to trust us foxes... I think it has something to do with those exaggerated stories that people used to tell about how foxes trick other creatures out of their food and stuff like that.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 17, 2007)

What about wolves.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 17, 2007)

Wolves are considered to be tough military types.  Ruthless.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 17, 2007)

I like it...


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 17, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I like it...


It's still offensive.
I mean it's the equivilant of the stereotype that "All Germans are Military Nuts... or Nazis"  While some might find that a complement, It's very offensive to many others.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, im 1/5 German and i am a Military nut.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> All Raccoons are theives or money obsessed.



Man, I'm not a thief or money-crazy. I'm just... a little obsessive compulsive about some things, and mischievous when the mood strikes.

I've also seen that rabbits are usually expected to be either super-timid and nervous or consistently extremely cute and lovable, and cats are also thought to be quite aloof and snooty about everything.

Dogs are also usually considered to be super-friendly and always loyal. Not that this is a _bad_ stereotype, but it's there.


----------



## Aden (Jul 17, 2007)

So do us Fennecs just fall under "fox", or do we have a whole other stereotype altogether? O..o


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Foxes are trickesters and are not to be trusted.



Hey you can trust me! *shifty look*


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 17, 2007)

Fureality's version of the commercial:
"Geico: It's so easy even Warthog could do it"


----------



## themocaw (Jul 17, 2007)

Wrong culture.  In Asian culture, the monkey is considered a wise animal because he sits there looking thoughtful.  Of course, then there is the infamous Son Wukong, Monkey King, who pissed off all the gods and got pwned. . .


----------



## Raicoon (Jul 17, 2007)

Im not a thief! Ive only stolen 153 times! I can quit whenever i want!    lol


----------



## Project_X (Jul 17, 2007)

*gasp!* I am NOT mean! =D


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmmmm... I can't seem to think of any stereotypes for us deer, unless you can say that all deer are shy of everybody and would immediately run away if they sense danger from other people (like hunters) or animals (like wolves and mountain lions).


----------



## Mitch (Jul 17, 2007)

the stereotype about wolves is that they attack people unprovoked. this isnt true, almost all attacks on humans by wolves have been provoked in some way. unless they are hungry, but that is rare as well. also because they generally eat small mammals they are more likely to attack a baby or small child if hungry, rather than an adult.

yes i will lash out if provoked, and babies are a helthy alternative to butter, so it all works out fine.


----------



## Starburst (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm cute and lovable ;-;

But then again, I also have quite a wild streak =D  I'm loud and brash and not something you usually see from bunnies :3


----------



## Dead-Zero (Jul 17, 2007)

Foxes can be trusted!!!
sorta...


----------



## uncia (Jul 17, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I can't seem to think of any stereotypes for us deer, unless you can say that all deer are shy of everybody and would immediately run away if they sense danger from other people (like hunters) or animals (like wolves and mountain lions).



_*shines a headlight in your direction*_ ^^

(heh... dun need to run away from those cougs, at least, I'm sure.... *prrrrr*)


----------



## FreerideFox (Jul 17, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Foxes are trickesters and are not to be trusted.



*whimpers* I cant be trusted 

Not sure the whole lets stereotype people on their species. I've found its usually not true...unless you're a feline.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sweet and edible. but even though I'm a snow leopard that still counts as a cat, and I am self-centered a little ^.^;


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 17, 2007)

lol it kinda looks like all the foxes responded in the same way


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 17, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> All Snakes are cold blooded (well, they are, I just mean the other way)



Of course I did it in cold blood!!! I'm a reptile!!!


----------



## BryanB (Jul 17, 2007)

This topic is now all about me! me me me me me me


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 17, 2007)

uncia said:
			
		

> _*shines a headlight in your direction*_ ^^



*gets his eyes caught in the lights and stares into them* Ooooh, pretty lights! *splat!*  jk



> (heh... dun need to run away from those cougs, at least, I'm sure.... *prrrrr*)



lol: At least I know that you and the other furs on here wouldn't really eat me. )


----------



## sgolem (Jul 18, 2007)

I see my raccoon self as being somewhat of a trouble-maker, but not a thief.

Japanese stereotypes are different than western ones.  I believe raccoons are more playful and mischievous ones over there.



			
				Seratuhl said:
			
		

> KitsuneKit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Far Side?  Cause hell yea!


----------



## brokenfox (Jul 18, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> > (heh... dun need to run away from those cougs, at least, I'm sure.... *prrrrr*)
> 
> 
> 
> lol: At least I know that you and the other furs on here wouldn't really eat me. )



"Is this Clarice? Why, hello Clarice." O.O

Hannibal would have been a terrible furry. :lol:


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not mean, I'm ratehr pleasent actually. Just don't piss me off. Course that isn;t to say that I don't like jokes or pranks or matches ^.=.^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 18, 2007)

> lol it kinda looks like all the foxes responded in the same way


Foxes CAN'T be trusted.


...:wink:


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 18, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... I can't seem to think of any stereotypes for us deer, unless you can say that all deer are shy of everybody and would immediately run away if they sense danger from other people (like hunters) or animals (like wolves and mountain lions).


Deers are protrayed as Naive and easily Amused.  (thank you Bambi...)

But there are some that can be just plain scary...
{Scary Deer}


----------



## Mitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> lol: At least I know that you and the other furs on here wouldn't really eat me. )



heh, you shouldnt be so sure, you never know.:twisted:


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 18, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> lol: At least I know that you and the other furs on here wouldn't really eat me. )



I went to an exhibit up here and saw a fake deer carcass with nothing but the head and a few bits of meat stuck to it, and wolf walking away with a bloody muzzle. I remmeber thinking' OOh....anders wouldnt like this.'


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 18, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Deers are protrayed as Naive and easily Amused.  (thank you Bambi...)



Well, I don't find that really true for me. 



> But there are some that can be just plain scary...
> {Scary Deer}



:lol: I remember seeing that vid before. It's funny. 



			
				Mitch said:
			
		

> heh, you shouldnt be so sure, you never know.:twisted:



:lol: Well, maybe, but most furs on here I've seen are nice. 



			
				TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I went to an exhibit up here and saw a fake deer carcass with nothing but the head and a few bits of meat stuck to it, and wolf walking away with a bloody muzzle.  I remmeber thinking' OOh...anders wouldnt like this.'



Why wouldn't I? I wouldn't mind seeing a picture of it, and I do have a strong stomach that can handle stuff like this.

Oh! I've got a stereotype: All skunks are smelly.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 18, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Mitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, just because we seem nice doesnt mean anything, looks can be decieveing. so dont be too sure of yourself :twisted: and anyway, deer meat is nice- very tasty in my opinion


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 18, 2007)

Mitch said:
			
		

> hehe, just because we seem nice doesnt mean anything, looks can be decieveing. so dont be too sure of yourself :twisted:



Yeah, I guess you're right.  You just never know who you would encounter online. 



> and anyway, deer meat is nice- very tasty in my opinion



:shock: Ooh, I'd better avoid you from now on. *starts to back away several feet*  jk

I've got another one: All elephants never forget.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 18, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> > lol it kinda looks like all the foxes responded in the same way
> 
> 
> Foxes CAN'T be trusted.
> ...


Well maybe you can't. Me, I'm a very loyal fox. I would never turn my back on a friend...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 19, 2007)

I kid, I kid.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 19, 2007)

Crazy like afox! 
Er go, all foxes are crazy.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 19, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Crazy like afox!
> Er go, all foxes are crazy.



Uhm, the term "crazy like a fox" is meant to imply that one is unusually cunning, rather than just "crazy" crazy.


----------



## happyfun (Jul 19, 2007)

What about people-who-pick-an-animal-as-their-fursona stereotypes?

Foxes are sluts, wolves are whiny unemployed therianthropes, dragons are completely insane failures and also otherkin, cats are weeaboos and/or obnoxious sluts, horses are creepy older guys who like animal dicks, etc.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 19, 2007)

happyfun said:
			
		

> What about people-who-pick-an-animal-as-their-fursona stereotypes?
> 
> Foxes are sluts, wolves are whiny unemployed therianthropes, dragons are completely insane failures and also otherkin, cats are weeaboos and/or obnoxious sluts, horses are creepy older guys who like animal dicks, etc.



umm...wow from a guy named happyfun that was really...not cool. I'm a fox and I'm a virgin...at 16 so yeah. My wolf friends all have jobs and don't really whine so much as listen to me whine. You never explained why dragons and otherkin where 'insane failures'. Most of the dragons i know are really smart. I don't no any otherkin so i can't say anything but I'm sure they are just fine. I don't see how anyone would want to be a slut and most of the cats I've met sure as heck aren't. Horses...again i know none but at the rate your going I'm sure they are just fine like the rest of the peeps here. Seeing as you joined yesterday and  you're already posting comments like this I'm just gonna assume you are here to be an ass.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 19, 2007)

many people depict  male Lions as Majestic, Powerful, Nobel, and Honourable creatures while in fact they are nothing but a ruthless glutton's. When a male Lion takes over a pride it kills and some times eats the cubs eliminating future competition and allowing the females to come back into heat


----------



## happyfun (Jul 19, 2007)

Kitfox said:
			
		

> happyfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's why they're called stereotypes mister!


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jul 19, 2007)

KitFox, I don't think HappyFun meant any harm by it.  He was just saying that people stereotype the furries by the animal that they are.

Actually, I can see where you are coming from HappyFun.  I have picked a fox furry and everyone thinks that I am into sex and stuff, but in reality, I shy away from those things because I think it's kinda gross.

People stereotype me because of the speices I picked.


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 19, 2007)

Ahh...read my sigy really fast and all will make sense. I had just got up on top of that lol. My bad m8. I just got flamed all to hell last night on youtube so I was being stupid. Yes, now that I am awake I see what was  being said. I thought he was being 4real and had forgotten about the whole point of this thread. So to Happyfun I am very sorry. I feel very stupid now...


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone got any ideas what stereotypes us squirrels have? , cause appart from being cute i cant think of any at present.


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2007)

Ah here we go, squirrels are said to be hyper active and nutty


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 20, 2007)

^ That's exactly what I was gonna say, Randy.


----------



## Randy (Jul 20, 2007)

, they say great minds think alike Anders xD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 20, 2007)

Mediocre minds think theyre right.


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2007)

Im wondering if there is any furtyopes l;eft for happy fun to insult, i have never met ANYONe with a those fuisonas that act like happyfun has described them to be, i have to agree with kitfox, i assume happyfun is just here to be an ass.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 23, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> Wolves are considered to be tough military types.  Ruthless.



hell yeah 8)


----------



## Vitae (Jul 23, 2007)

All bats drink blood.

or in the case of furry

All bats are goth

You know what? FUCK Goth.


----------



## koutoni (Jul 26, 2007)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> All Walruses are British.




[size=medium]*SNERK*[/size]


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel pretty good because nobody has said anything about Geckos. Mine doesn't even get a Stereotype. Daps on me.

.. Oh, "Hedgehogs are carefree prankster types". Or they all run fast.
.. And Echidnas are all Egyptian. Or African American. I don't think they were ever very clear on that in the Sonicverse. But a lot of fans depict them that way.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 26, 2007)

If you knew me irl I can be a bit tricky..
I was looking at this girls little charm thing.
Me: Did you make that yourself?
Girl: Yeah
Me: Oh, it looks...
Girl: Stupid? Ugly?
Me: Sure. Cause it does look like you made it yourself.
Girl: Your so mean!
Me: What? I was just agreeing with what you think of your own work. If you don't like what I think, than you shouldn't like what you think.
Some other guy listening in: Owned.
(It went like that pretty much.)


----------



## anfael (Jul 26, 2007)

happyfun said:
			
		

> What about people-who-pick-an-animal-as-their-fursona stereotypes?
> 
> Foxes are sluts, wolves are whiny unemployed therianthropes, dragons are completely insane failures and also otherkin, cats are weeaboos and/or obnoxious sluts, horses are creepy older guys who like animal dicks, etc.


all bulls talk about moustaches and 'milking'

all turtles love being a turtle


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

anfael said:
			
		

> all turtles love being a turtle



_And eat pizza_.


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jul 26, 2007)

All Dragons know _Everything._ We don't and I for one don't care for that pedastal!
All Horses will bolt from the slightest hint of danger.
All Otters refuse to take life seriously in any way.
All Bovines are Sll_o_ow.
All Goats are into Satanic worship
All Coyotes are fools.


----------



## TheResult (Jul 26, 2007)

Calhanthirs said:
			
		

> All Coyotes are fools.



All Roadrunners are clever.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 27, 2007)

1.Dragons are usueally Emo professionals able to bring anyone down about any topic and get what they want... (strangely I'm rarly like this but it can and dose happen but almost every other dragon I know, not saying ALL just that I know lol...)
2.Dragons also are kinda silly and love food, they love there food (touch my food and ill do number one to you...o.=.o)
3.Dragons seem to be always hyper and full of energy and passion, either towards a hobby or food or such, lol
theres more but i forgot them remembering those...oh yea useually bad memory depending on the type of dragon, but even with the bad memory there wise and know a lot of useuless and useful crap and can think you under the table also depends on the type of dragon, they forget only minor inimportant things and thats probly because they either don't care enough to pay attention or there thinking about food or .."other" acts...  XD


----------



## sateva9822 (Jul 27, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> KitsuneKit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you hold my credit card for just a sec?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 27, 2007)

Dragons?  Emo?  Where the hell'd _that_ one come from?  I've _never_ heard of dragons being all "woe is me".

Happy?  Sure.  Angry?  Definitely.  Sad?  On occasion.  Mopey?  Non on yer life.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Jul 28, 2007)

NewfDraggie said:
			
		

> 1.Dragons are usueally Emo professionals able to bring anyone down about any topic and get what they want... (strangely I'm rarly like this but it can and dose happen but almost every other dragon I know, not saying ALL just that I know lol...)
> 2.Dragons also are kinda silly and love food, they love there food (touch my food and ill do number one to you...o.=.o)
> 3.Dragons seem to be always hyper and full of energy and passion, either towards a hobby or food or such, lol
> theres more but i forgot them remembering those...oh yea useually bad memory depending on the type of dragon, but even with the bad memory there wise and know a lot of useuless and useful crap and can think you under the table also depends on the type of dragon, they forget only minor inimportant things and thats probly because they either don't care enough to pay attention or there thinking about food or .."other" acts...  XD




1. not really, I'm rather mellow and reserved, though I do have alot to say, even if it's wrong. And it's not like anyone listens to me.
2. I'm only silly if you excuse my dry humor. Now food... OH yea now we're talking. I'll eat anything or anyone for that matter. At work I'm known to snack on raw beef and seafood.
3. Bad memory yes, black draogns are known for that. I admit it I'll be walking to the cooler and stop mid stride "shit what was I doing?!" Now full of energy? what dragon do you know I'm as lazy as they come unless I'm baited with food.

I noticed you forgot the most imprtant thigna bout dragons, we LOVE fire. Looking/staring at it, making it, smelling it, and setting stuff on fire. There's also a thing I've noticed about myself and others that it's hard to resist sharp pointy things, especially if they're shiney.


----------



## lilEmber (Jul 28, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> 1. not really, I'm rather mellow and reserved, though I do have alot to say, even if it's wrong. And it's not like anyone listens to me.
> 2. I'm only silly if you excuse my dry humor. Now food... OH yea now we're talking. I'll eat anything or anyone for that matter. At work I'm known to snack on raw beef and seafood.
> 3. Bad memory yes, black draogns are known for that. I admit it I'll be walking to the cooler and stop mid stride "shit what was I doing?!" Now full of energy? what dragon do you know I'm as lazy as they come unless I'm baited with food.
> 
> I noticed you forgot the most imprtant thigna bout dragons, we LOVE fire. Looking/staring at it, making it, smelling it, and setting stuff on fire. There's also a thing I've noticed about myself and others that it's hard to resist sharp pointy things, especially if they're shiney.



Ohh I Forgot fire o.=.o ...and the emo things isn't every dragon but for some resion on other fourms its a sterotype so I just listed it, and hells yea were full of energy, esspecialy with food liek you said *giggles* also now that you mention shiny things, yea, Dragons LOVE those esspecialy me <.=.< like coins, crystal, anything its so pritty i could stare at it for hours as well as fire...<.=.< and I think were mostly arguable too, a lot to say, even if its wrong, i catch myself doing that all the damn time >.=.< it annoys others but I still do it!


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Jul 28, 2007)

pigs are stupid and filthy, all pit bulls are violent killing machines. bulls are always pissed and have bad tempers.  and hyenas are rude, pranking, deceiving, laughing, vile, sick, dangerous, dark humored, cold hearted, backstabbing, con artist.....................What!?!?


----------



## Kyrre (Jul 28, 2007)

Pandas are fat and into martial arts.
Beavers are hard-workers, lumberjacks, hillbillies
Lambs are innocent and naive
Buffalo have some sort of native american aspect to them
Moles are blind, miners wearing hard-hat complete with light
Kangaroos are boxers (this one's really gone away after the years though)
Tigers are clever, vicious, predatory, authoritative
Baboons are just ridiculous
Hyenas will laugh at anything
Sloths are as fast upstairs as they are in motion
Rhinos are bodybuilders with quick tempers

Those are just a few that haven't been contributed yet that I thought of.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jul 28, 2007)

Randy said:
			
		

> Anyone got any ideas what stereotypes us squirrels have? , cause appart from being cute i cant think of any at present.



hyper, zanny, spassy, nut hoarding bastards... Oh how I loves them<3 

But comon... He only took one nut... That squirrle dident have to do that to him.


----------



## Kidou (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I sort of fit the stereotype of a siamese cat.  I love attention and cuddling.  I'm sort of mystic and weird at times.  And probually a 'little' self centered. x3;;;


----------



## Calhanthirs (Jul 29, 2007)

NewfDraggie said:
			
		

> MacroKaiju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Heh, well leave it to me to break that stereotype, a dragon I may be, but I've never been much of a fan of fire. I personally prefer the cold. }:=8 )


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 29, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Dragons?  Emo?  Where the hell'd _that_ one come from?  I've _never_ heard of dragons being all "woe is me".
> 
> Happy?  Sure.  Angry?  Definitely.  Sad?  On occasion.  Mopey?  Non on yer life.



He just had it backwards.  Not all dragons are emo but lots of emo kids and wannabe goths love dragons (and cat girls but that's a different story), so if they ever get into the furry-dom....


----------



## garra (Jul 30, 2007)

I always wonder where this emo-cat-obsession is coming from. Brings my life's centre in discredit :O


----------



## Arka (Jul 30, 2007)

I am totally mean.  This stereotype fits.

So mean.

But in a way that makes me loveable.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

Arka said:
			
		

> I am totally mean.  This stereotype fits.
> 
> So mean.
> 
> But in a way that makes me loveable.



well lets hear it... 

Crocodiles never cry.


----------



## Arka (Jul 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> Arka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't something I can post at will.  My meaniehood is purely natural.  

Just wait.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

wait for it ...wait for it...


----------



## sateva9822 (Jul 30, 2007)

what about moose? and cows?


----------



## Arka (Jul 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> wait for it ...wait for it...


*steps on your sandwich*

You brought this on yourself.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

I have no sand wich. lol.


----------



## Arka (Jul 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> I have no sand wich. lol.


Oh, crap.  

*reads name written on lunch bag*

"Preyfar"

...OH CRAP.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

YOur so dead dude... lol.


----------



## Arka (Jul 30, 2007)

TundraWolfBlade said:
			
		

> YOur so dead dude... lol.


*dons geologist's spectacle*

Stop distracting me!

*gingerly replaces cold cuts to pre-stomping locations*


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 30, 2007)

* gently shoves Arka onto sandwich.* oops.


----------

